# Snow Geese in ND



## Buckman09 (Oct 11, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has been seeing some snow geese starting to fly into ND. I had a friend of mine that had seen 10 specklebellys tonight. Anyone else seen or heard of any in the state and where at in the state? Thanks :sniper:


----------



## bird crumpler (Mar 28, 2006)

Ya i was at sand lake last weeknd and there were geese going to nd fast !!!!!!!!!!! :beer: BUt there were a lot of geese leaving so ya they are going to nd


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS (Feb 25, 2004)

There must be snows in North Dakota, Because there are lots already in Saskatchewan. They started moving in first thing this morning , and have never quit. They are coming from North Dakota at least from the south.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I live about 40 miles from Canada and they have been going over most of the day, heading west north west. North of Minot should be good, lookout Darling!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

buckseye said:


> North of Minot should be good, lookout Darling!


Just came in from there. One snow on the ground and nothing on the lake or anywhere else (snows). Plenty of canadas. However flock after flock high and heading north even as the sun was set. Going in the morning but not sure where. But anywhere is better than the couch.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

yep with the tailwinds they have they won't stop now till they are tired.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I think this basically sums up this topic 
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_page.php?pic_id=3951

And this isn't even half of the flock. I couldn't fit it in the shot.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Steady stream of snows going over in the fog this morning.All headed into Manitoba.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

saw some ducks and a bunch of blackbirds too, spring has sprung


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

saw a lot of SNows by Milnor today, I wont get down there to hunt, but good luck to you all, and yes they are in the fields


----------

